
Tales of a Non-Unicorn: Story About the Trouble with Job Titles and Descriptions - laurentdc
https://css-tricks.com/tales-of-a-non-unicorn-a-story-about-the-trouble-with-job-titles-and-descriptions/
======
onion2k
The last time I was job hunting and got asked to do FizzBuzz I asked an
interviewer if they could think of a different question because I've seen
FizzBuzz so many times before it's not really a valid test of my ability any
more. It's a memory test now. They couldn't think of anything else to ask.
That was a red flag for me, so I turned the third interview down.

It's something to consider if you're still using FizzBuzz in interviews - it
makes your company look like you're not _really_ interested in finding good
candidates, just people who can pass commonly used and obvious tests.

